# I just bought my 1st Schwinn and would love more info



## tymekiller (Apr 28, 2013)

Here she is. A 2001 Schwinn Heavy Duti.

I bought it from a place called Roger's Marine Supply. They sell boats, watercraft, and motorcycles.

The serial number is: TC0000722 8.

All I really know about it is that it rides great and the Wald basket on the front holds a good amount of groceries.

Is it criminal that I paid $129.88 after tax?
(Marked price was $119.00)

Would it be sacrilegious to put a tank on it and paint it something besides yellow?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 28, 2013)

First it isn't really a Schwinn.  They went out of business in 1992.  The name is now owned by Pacific Cycle and all of their bikes are from China.  When yours was built I am not sure who owned the name as the name Schwinn changed hands several times until Pacific bought it.  Having said all that it will be a good riding bike and was worth what you paid but I doubt it will have a greater value in the future.  With that in mind ride it and enjoy it as that is what it was made for.  Roger


----------



## cyberpaull (Apr 28, 2013)

*learning lesson*

Hi Tymekeeper,  I can tell your new to this site just like we all were at one time. Yes what you have is a chinese made Schwinn. Even though it a ok bike for the price. You won't find much love here for those bikes. In the future if your looking for a american made Schwinn. They are models built from very early 80's and older. There are sites where you can track the serial numbers with the manufacture dates. Either way enjoy your bike. Good luck Paul


----------



## tymekiller (Apr 28, 2013)

Alrighty then.  Now I know what I must do.  I'll chop it, paint it, and put a gas motor on it.

I feel like I walked in the door and got kicked in the nuts.

Thanks guys!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2013)

*A Schwinn That's Not A Schwinn*

I'll have to confess that I owned a Chinese Schwinn and thought it was pretty cool since it was my favorite Schwinn color, Lime. It was a four year old NOS fresh in the box SS that came from a Las Vegas wholesaler when they made a big mistake and sent me two bikes. I received the SS and the NOS 2008 Mongoose Rockadile ALX I purchased for $38 plus shipping. 

And just for your information later on if you do get involved in buying old Schwinns that were made by the Schwinn's. The serial numbers *do not *tell you the manufacture date as said above.


----------



## tailhole (Apr 28, 2013)

*It will be ok.*



tymekiller said:


> Alrighty then.  Now I know what I must do.  I'll chop it, paint it, and put a gas motor on it.
> 
> I feel like I walked in the door and got kicked in the nuts.
> 
> Thanks guys!




Just put some ice on 'em.  We all got kicked in the nuts at least once on here.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 29, 2013)

i have a chinese schwinn and love it.it's a 2000 cruiser deluxe.
the heavy duti is a pretty popular model for the ratrod group.chop it and customize and post some pics of the finished product.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2013)

Hope they were airplane nuts and not the family jewels..... That's a good price, and she may become a classic someday...Kool color.
Since you found this joint... next step is to decide what direction to go in. Lots of chrome and flashy= '40's and fifties bikes. less flash but lots of style=1930's bikes.
Oldy and moldy=teens-'20's bikes. fossils=anything older(my fave). 1930's will be most costly(on average) unless you get earlier than say, 1893.
Welcome and best of luck, bri.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 29, 2013)

Most people here are experts and bike snobs. The more you learn about old bicycles, 

the more you realize that you have a lot more to learn. As for your yellow "Schwinn," 

we don't consider anything made after the seventies to be exactly "classic" or "old." Don't

go away mad (or limping,) stay and learn, have fun, and take a few more kicks. As stated

above, we've all taken our licks. (look for an older, say 1950's Schwinn or other maker.....?)


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome to CABE tymekiller & don't take it too hard!!!!!!!  Some of also have custom bikes but most of us lean 1960's or earlier originals.  As Bri said, stick around awhile and pick your poison of decade here among all us addicted bikeaholics.  It's a pretty good place to hang out if you love bikes.  With your Chinese Schwinn, I think you got it right, chop it, paint it, & throw an engine on it!!!!!!!!


----------



## spoker (Apr 29, 2013)

*new bike*

welcome to the site,at least you bought a bike you can ride and enjoy insead of whishing you 75 lb classic could be ridden more than a block or at all,or fearig that a inflated value is goin to fall,bike snobs would be better off at the bend over spandex bike site where there are acually high buck bikes,thanks


----------



## Stingman (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome to the hobby! First off, the key is to have fun and not worry about what other people may think? Keep your ears and eyes open and soak up all the knowledge you can! Remember every single  person on here was a rookie at one time too. Best of luck to you!


----------



## snickle (May 1, 2013)

tymekiller said:


> Alrighty then.  Now I know what I must do.  I'll chop it, paint it, and put a gas motor on it.
> 
> I feel like I walked in the door and got kicked in the nuts.
> 
> Thanks guys!






tailhole said:


> Just put some ice on 'em.  We all got kicked in the nuts at least once on here.




Oh yeah! I invested $950 in a half assed Phantom, posted it here, and these guys were more than happy to kick me in the nuts. After the swelling goes down, they welcome you with open arms! Welcome to the club! Most never come back, the true fighters come back with bad ass bikes!


----------



## cyberpaull (May 4, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> I'll have to confess that I owned a Chinese Schwinn and thought it was pretty cool since it was my favorite Schwinn color, Lime. It was a four year old NOS fresh in the box SS that came from a Las Vegas wholesaler when they made a big mistake and sent me two bikes. I received the SS and the NOS 2008 Mongoose Rockadile ALX I purchased for $38 plus shipping.
> 
> And just for your information later on if you do get involved in buying old Schwinns that were made by the Schwinn's. The serial numbers *do not *tell you the manufacture date as said above.





ok so they tell you the manufacture date of the frame.


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2013)

cyberpaull said:


> ok so they tell you the manufacture date of the frame.




Even that is debatable. I've seen evidence that the serial numbers were stamped on the bikes bottom bracket shell and headtube prior to those parts even being rolled. There were part numbers stamped on the rear dropouts also and these were more than likely stamped with a serial number before it was used to build a frame. I strongly believe the serial number date is the day of a bikes conception and not directly related to any specific build date, frame or otherwise. There is a good chance a frame may have been built on that date, but not necessarily.


----------

